# you guys have to check this video out!!!



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

these guys are crazy, but there having fun....but geez for the love of safety put some helmets on........


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackwagon! haha looks like a good time.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

If you're gonna be Dumb you better be tough. Helmets in Moab always. scissors beat paper and rock beats skulls,,,,,


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

yep..i'd definately be wearing somethin' on the noggin'


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Heck ya! those guys know how to have fun!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea.
I bet they own stock in replacement plastic and roll cages...LOL!!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i can imagine there repair bills, abuse like that takes money.........more power too them there having fun


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

around the 3:25 mark, i love the way the kawi teryx, or it could be an artic cat prowler, cant really tell what it is, but anyways launches pretty high up in the air.....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd love to ride mine like that.....but the bank account says different !!! HA,Ha!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i know exactly what your talking about monsterbrute


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

If the trails here were wide enough I'd love to have a sxs. Sad part is I don't have the bank account and still ride my Brute like that. lol Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

looks like a blast, but I wouldn't have the stones too do that without a skid lid, those boys, and girls, are nutz


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Makes me wanna sell the brute and get me a SXS! Used to do that kind of stuff in Jeeps a couple years ago, bet it'd be awesome on somethin like a Teryx or RZR


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Man I really wanna go get a T-Rex or a RZR right now lol. That looked like a ton of fun! But they definitely are pretty darn dumb for not wearing helmets out there.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Im with you guys, i want a side x side now...hmm maybe the teryx, razor, or the can am commander........oopss please dont stone me for saying canam, lol....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

They are fun..and they come in handy sometimes.
When me,filthy,and meangreen360 went out.meangreen broke an axle about two hours into the ride.So I went home and got my Rhino, and me and meangreen finished out the day on it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We had a guy in a RZR with 3" lift and 28" mudlites follow us in our Jeeps on 36"+ tires on #4 rated trails in Gilmer, TX and Hot Springs, AR... The trails are rated 1-5, 5 being the hardest.. That little thing is so light and narrow (compared to Jeep) and turns so sharp, he was able to just squeeze between most of the places the Jeeps got hung up... and when he got in a bind, it was a breeze to just snatch him up the hill with a Jeep, or when he rolled over, a few guys could flip him back over... I was very impressed with that thing!

And in that video above, I've seen lots of videos of Jeeps and tube buggies not able to get out of that big hole in the rocks... I think they called it the "hot tub"...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

at gp jason, is the park in gilmer your talking about called "barnwell mountain"? Another member here told me about that park, looks like a pretty cool place too ride. Is that park mainly for jeeps? Or can atv and utvs ride out there?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> And in that video above, I've seen lots of videos of Jeeps and tube buggies not able to get out of that big hole in the rocks... I think they called it the "hot tub"...


I was thinking the same thing, the "Hot Tubs" aren't easy to get out of with the water in the bottom of them making your tires just slide around.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> at gp jason, is the park in gilmer your talking about called "barnwell mountain"? Another member here told me about that park, looks like a pretty cool place too ride. Is that park mainly for jeeps? Or can atv and utvs ride out there?


Yes it is Barnwell Mountain... You can ride ATV's out there, but most of the trails are very technical for an ATV... UTV's are a little better suited with the width and stability of them (and roll cage)... ATV riders are required to wear helmets... It is a cool place to ride, I've had my 4 wheeler there, but like I said, lot of technical trails, and you can lose it easily... my buddy misjudged a hill and his brute rolled 3 times.. it could have gone farther, but a big rock stopped it... luckily he only got a few scrapes and bruises, and the bike only got a bent rack out of it.. 

Here's the website for it.. http://www.barnwellmountainra.com/

any of the trails rated 1 or 2 are decent riding trails... anything over 2 is pretty tough on an ATV


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

looks fun, but not for me....


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats awesome!!! most entertaining thing all night lol i would def be wearin a helmet to.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, I'd have a helment and five point harnesses if it were we...looks like they were havin a blast tho.


----------

